# Boat question



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 10, 2017)

Looking to pick this up in the next couple weeks. Wanted to know if anyone had any experience. All I can find is that they are all hand made one by one and the last manufacture date was 2003. This is a 1997 critchfield. 25hp motor. Brand new poling platform. No soft spots on floor. I think the asking price is extremely fair. 
Trying to get photos to work


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 10, 2017)

Got them.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 10, 2017)

From what I have read, they are good boats. I dont have any experience with one, but from THT and other forums, there seems to be no real complaints.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 10, 2017)

Great little boats. I had same boat with a 25 tohatsu and no platform. We hunted ducks, ran the rivers, and fished the coast with it. Sold it after a few years because we out grew it. Kind of wished I held on to the boat. The 25hp should push it about 26 -27 mph with a couple people. Versatile little boats.


----------

